# fin contrat et prime activée



## anais321 (27 Juillet 2022)

bonjour à toutes, je suis perdue, j'ai eu une fin contrat avec prime pour retrait d'enfant.. doit on la déclarer pour la prime d’activité, d'un coté on me dit non ce n'est pas un salaire qui n'est pas imposable et la caf me dit toutes primes doivent être déclarés ...alors je fais quoi... merci beaucoup pour votre aide


----------



## assmatzam (27 Juillet 2022)

Normalement non on ne l'a déclare pas

Ce n'est même pas une obligation de la faire figurer sur le bs


----------



## assmatzam (27 Juillet 2022)

D'ailleurs elle n'apparaît pas dans le brut


----------



## anais321 (27 Juillet 2022)

D 'accord alors pourquoi la caf nous dit que la prime de fin contrat doit être déclaré...je leur avais envoyé un message pour savoir et c'est ce qu ils m ont répondu.....  nous avons un très beau métier mais parfois avec l'administration on se sent seule...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (27 Juillet 2022)

Tout comme lors de la déclaration pour la prime d activité on ne déclare pas les IE et repas


----------



## patchoune (27 Juillet 2022)

LA CAF ne sait pas répondre car le métier d'assistante maternelle est spécial et ils ne sont pas au courant de tout, ne pas la déclarer


----------



## anais321 (27 Juillet 2022)

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses cela va bien m'aider....bonne journée à toutes..


----------



## Louve56 (8 Août 2022)

Bonjours quand ont fait la déclaration pour le prime d activité doit déclarer les congé qui m ont été payer


----------



## eden (8 Août 2022)

Louve56 : oui les cp font partie du salaire donc à déclarer.


----------



## Lijana (8 Août 2022)

Bonjou Anais321,`
Vous parlez de la prime de licenciement ou indemnités de rupture c'est bien ça?
Car je crois, si je ne me trompe pas, que la prime d'activité c'est autre chose et ce n'est pas les parents employeur qui la versent.


----------



## Leeanna (8 Août 2022)

Merci ce post m'est très utiles. Moi je déclarait *tout *pour la Prime d'activité.


----------



## nounoucat1 (12 Août 2022)

La prime de licenciement aune ligne spécial sur le bulletin de salaire. Je ne sais pas ce qu'est la prime d'activité.


----------



## anais321 (16 Août 2022)

Désolé de vous répondre si tard,(familiale) je parlais des indemnités que l on touche lors d’une fin contrat.... quand on fait sa déclaration tous les trimestres à la caf pour avoir droit à la prime d’activité on la déclare ou pas...cette indemnités n’est pas imposable.


----------

